# Armadillo Eggs my Way



## CraigC (Mar 26, 2018)

I decided to do some Armadillo Eggs using bulk andouille as part of the sausage and Queso Blanco for the cheese. I had some sauce left over from the cupcake/muffing tin thighs I made a few weeks ago, so I basted the "eggs" with it.

Main ingredients






Raw "eggs" with the "yoke" inside. The will get a couple hours in the fridge before going on the BGE. I'm using cherry chunks for smoke.





Finished and ready to eat.










Next time, I'm going to stuff whole Japs instead of cutting them in half.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks great, Craig.  Smoking season is almost here for me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd like a dozen, please.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks Andy and TATTRAT. I wanted to use ripe Japs, but the Latin market was out of them. Andy, as it gets hotter here, using the oven is not a choice, so the "outdoor oven" (BGE) will see more use.


----------

